# Free pair of MurryDarling's, to new Herper.



## indicus (Jul 28, 2005)

I advertised a pair quite sometime ago.....
As some of you know i'm trying to down size my collection.
As Danny and Rob have done; i've decided i'd like to send them to a new herper as their first snakes.
All i will charge is the frieght, $50-$60.
All i would like is that they are looked after.....abit of TLC
If your new, will look after them, and want them......tell us why?, on this thread!!!
I'll pm the person i think will give them a good home.
Please dont get upset if it's not you.......they can only go to one person.
I'll be away for awhile; so it maybe sometime till i respond...... Happy herping, and good luck!!! :wink


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Free pair of MurryDarling*

That is great Indicus. A few pics and size info (e.g. hatchies, adults etc) would be great to give new herpers an idea of what they are vying for. Good Stuff once again mate!!


----------



## indicus (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Free pair of MurryDarling*

PS. you'll need a decient cage, with heating....about 40cm, and starting to grow quickly.


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Free pair of MurryDarling*

Oops, there is my answer.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Free pair of MurryDarling*

Is it the cage or the heating that is starting to grow quickly?  Sorry mate I just could NOT resist that one 

P.S. I think it is a great thing you are doing


----------



## indicus (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Free pair of MurryDarling*

Here's a quick pic.....


----------



## rascal779 (Jul 28, 2005)

*RE: Free pair of MurryDarling*

out of interest, what else in your collection are you wanting to sell?


----------



## Lamu22 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well im an egar young herper, and would love the opportunity to keep some pythons soooo.....here goes.

I was born on the 22/2/88 and ever since a kid loved animals both big and small, ever since starting a job at the local pet shop i have fallen in love with reptiles, starting off with Pretzel my first bearded dragon(vitti), and then discovering the "Art" of breeding, where i purchased 2 more females and have had 100+eggs since. I was amazed in the chararstics of all the herps unique and in some cases quite humerous personalities. ever since i have discovered this website, ive been holding my self back from the great Bargains!! and aquireing as much knowledge as possible before purchasing my first python. mean while i have been restoring 12 old reptile enclosures and insulating my garage (now reptile room). i thought this may be a perfect oppurtunity to get some a nice pair pythons, and i assure you if i do get the privledge of getting these snakes they will be cared for and loved.
I am a student currently doing Vce at the moment but do hold a part time job and will have no problems financially feeding and maintaing these speciemens.

Kind regards

LAMU


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 29, 2005)

This is Craig.a.c's girlfriend Jay, i dont know what to say. This sounds great. Ild love to have a pet snake of my own, im definatly interested in these snakes. I have been fortunate enough to spend time with Craig and his snakes, and have come to learn alot about snakes. Craig had a murray not long ago, they are deffinatly a spectacular sub-species of carpet pythons- I miss it.


----------



## indicus (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont need to give herps away to win friends.......
If anything i'll probably upset people by not picking them
Go back to the rock crawled out from under......
Damn easy to hide behind a computer :evil: :evil: :evil:

Sorry to those who have to listen to me.......
Thats what you get ......oh well :roll:


----------



## indicus (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll make this easy on myself......
Lamu, keeping Bearded's successfully is harder then raising two advanced juv carpets.....
From what you wrote, sounds good enough for me.....if you were to have any problems i can help you out.....When your enclosures are ready let me know....'pm'
Jay, thanks mate....if your interested in keeping a snake i'll sort something for you......i've read alot of posts from Craig, and i dont think you'd have any problems.....i'll be in touch.
Saves upsetting anyone; and futher insults......


----------



## Skorpious (Jul 29, 2005)

I think someone is upset they don't make the criteria. Its a good thing your doing Indicus.


----------



## beknluke (Jul 29, 2005)

Good luck with it indicus
When I gave one of my baby beardies away (Midget - coz he was so much smaller than everyone else but pig none the less  ) I didn't get to meet the person - but was assurred that she was nice and would love Midget to pieces.
To this day I haven't been given any updates - wouldn't mind some - but what can you do?
I hope that it goes well for you and you find a deserving aquir-ee 
Bex


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Ohhh spewin!! Cause im Teamshermans younger brother and im 12. TS is always picking on me and never lets me touch his snakes or lizards. I want to get my own but i got sacked from my old job cause i turned up to work with no hair on my head cause TS shaved it all while i was asleep. Id love to give these snakes a home but im scared that my brother will take them off me and keep them for him, and if i argue he will probably lock me in the closet for a few days like last time, but that was about 2 weeks, im still trying to get over my rickets and i keep remind myself "im not a caged monkey" cause thats what he would say to me while i was in there. Ok, i better go now or he will know ive used the computer but im prepared for the punishment if you can give me the snakes that would be awesome. 

Seeyas later.




I cant back it up with any hard evidence to prove this post is genuine.


----------



## Ricko (Jul 29, 2005)

its a great thing your doing indicus and lamu seems to be into herps heaps so im sure he will love them. and bex on the person that you gave midget too we have not heard from her basically since we gave her the beardy as her fiance left her a week before there wedding and she left mels work, but from what we know he loves his roaches and his name is hercules when we find out more we will let you know. she is still very upset as you would expect but we will try to make contact in the coming weeks is that ok?


----------



## Linus (Jul 29, 2005)

> i keep remind myself "im not a caged monkey" cause thats what he would say to me while i was in there



hahaha.  . You must have a good imagination sherm.

Either that or a horrible childhood!  just kidding mate.


----------



## Menagerie (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

I wonder if I would count?:lol: I could give them a fabulous home!


----------



## Spyke (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

If this was done 2 weeks ago, I woulda jumped on it  but I got my first 2 MD's a week an a bit ago now. They are great first snakes and handle nicely, although mine are adult/sub adult, congrats to whom ever gets them  

Now I just have to find a lady friend for my 2 boys, for next season ;-)

Cheers, Spyke


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> I'll make this easy on myself......
> Lamu, keeping Bearded's successfully is harder then raising two advanced juv carpets.....
> From what you wrote, sounds good enough for me.....if you were to have any problems i can help you out.....When your enclosures are ready let me know....'pm'
> Jay, thanks mate....if your interested in keeping a snake i'll sort something for you......i've read alot of posts from Craig, and i dont think you'd have any problems.....i'll be in touch.
> Saves upsetting anyone; and futher insults......




So they gone now ?????


----------



## beknluke (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanx ricko - would LOVE to hear how he's goin


----------



## Jason (Jul 29, 2005)

if they aren't gone i would kill for these snakes...lol i really really really want a murray/darling i even posted a thread about them the other day i like them that much asking a bit of info on them, i am saving as much money as i can so i can hopefully afford some at the end of this season, i think they are great snakes and i have enough money to afford freight and setting up enclosures for hatchies, i already have a thermostat and would only have to buy two more small enclosure and would then have plenty enough time to save for some new homes for them, i would look after them so well. im seventeen born in march 88 and have loved reptiles since i was 11 when i saw my first water dragon on the banks of the river, since then my interest has just grown and i love pythons. plz consider me plz......


----------



## NoOne (Jul 29, 2005)

Jason said:


> if they aren't gone i would kill for these snakes...lol i really really really want a murray/darling i even posted a thread about them the other day i like them that much asking a bit of info on them, i am saving as much money as i can so i can hopefully afford some at the end of this season, i think they are great snakes and i have enough money to afford freight and setting up enclosures for hatchies, i already have a thermostat and would only have to buy two more small enclosure and would then have plenty enough time to save for some new homes for them, i would look after them so well. im seventeen born in march 88 and have loved reptiles since i was 11 when i saw my first water dragon on the banks of the river, since then my interest has just grown and i love pythons. plz consider me plz......



I think the idea of it is for people that don't have any snakes yet, Jason, so it can be their first snakes  .

Very nice of you , Tree, a really generous kind thing to do   .

Naomi.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 29, 2005)

Good on you indicus, it makes you feel good knowing you are helping a kid out with their first reptile, at least I know I did.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 29, 2005)

duh!  Congrats Lamu 

And good on ya oldfella, helping someone else out  

Naomi


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Awwww i missed out on this one  maybe next time ........ congrats Luma


----------



## Jason (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks colin i have sent you a pm, it is very generous of you!

indicus- it is also very generous of you to do this.

all these people giving away snakes has made me want to do the same thing, next yr i should hopefully have some spotted hatchlings and i will give one away to a newbie as well, isn't as good as a bredli or pair of murrays but every little bit helps.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 29, 2005)

Jason said:


> all these people giving away snakes has made me want to do the same thing,
> 
> I thought I should give away some pythons as well so I gave it some thought about it for 1.2 milli seconds and then said to myself snap out of idiot NO :lol:


----------



## indicus (Jul 29, 2005)

Well what can i say? 
I'm sorry for letting a simple remark, cause me to speak rudely; it was late and i was tired.
Also a apology to those who didnt get a chance to respond before i made up my mind...
I felt that it was easier to be done with it; before it got nasty.....
Cerion had a right to voise his opinion, even if it was unjust.....maybe he should have thought about it, before responding.....Maybe your own thread would have been the go.
Lamu in my opinion, would give them a good home; which was my biggest concern....
Olddude, well done mate.....good-hearted gesture, it's not good having to choose....somebody misses out....I think i'll get someone to do it for me next time.....haha
I was given alot of animals over the years, by fellow herpers....i wouldnt have got what i have without their help........thanks to those people.
thanks all


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 29, 2005)

Indicus,
It's funny how good gestures by some always create bad by others, but the majority here can see what your intentions were, I am sure of that.

I have done the same as you in the past(In the UK) and will do again when I am upto breeding capacity again.
I think I will just observe newbies and there comments and threads and PM them privately without putting up a thread, as it seems that it only creates issues.

That aside, have you anymore photo's of your travels and adventures to share? 

Neil


----------



## indicus (Jul 29, 2005)

Well put Neil,
I'll take your advice....thankyou
As for the adventures the last was a mission to say the least...
I havent had the time over the last few days, but going back on sunday
I'll let you know how it goes.....i'll get some pic's for ya mate.


----------



## Fleg (Jul 29, 2005)

*Congrats Lamu*

Congrats Lamu, I bet your exited, sounds like you've done your homework and made the right preps. Good stuff Indicus, in the great scheme of things your gesture works in everybody's favour weather they know it or not...


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 29, 2005)

indicus said:


> Well put Neil,
> I'll take your advice....thankyou
> As for the adventures the last was a mission to say the least...
> I havent had the time over the last few days, but going back on sunday
> I'll let you know how it goes.....i'll get some pic's for ya mate.



Look forward to seeing them.
Cheers
Neil


----------



## Lamu22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey guys,
thanks for all your "good lucks" and kind words.
im extremely excited and eger to get my new little snakes and ill keep you all posted on the growth and development of these splended little critters. 

a massive thanks obviusly to indicus for his generosity and trust, and i promise the snakes are going to a good home where theyll be loved and cared for.

thanks once again!!

LAMU


----------



## The Rock (Jul 30, 2005)

Indicus,- Good on ya mate!, in this sick world we live in gestures like this tell me there is still hope with decent people still around. Then Cerion trys to bring everyone back to his level, dont worry about it. Their are two types of people in this world, givers and takers, Cerion is obviously a taker so let him grovel in this pathetic little world with all the other takers who will never ever taste the true meaning of life. ( He probally dosent have any friends anyway).
Rob


----------



## macka (Jul 30, 2005)

I got my first reptile from Geckodan. I?d been saving for nearly a year and didn?t think I?d ever get enough money.

Geckodan gave me a gecko on this site. Since then my brother and I have got some beardies and mum?s gone mad and bought herself snakes. If Geckodan hadn?t given me a start, we?d probably still have no reps in the house.

I think this is a great thing to do and maybe one day I?ll be able to do the same thing and help another kid get started.


----------



## Koula (Jul 30, 2005)

Dang, I'm new to keeping (got my first herp at the end of last month), as much as I'd love to put myself in for the draw, I dont have the necessary sized enclosure or heating/lighting to start them with.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2005)

Well done Tremain, don't let the words of the smallminded stop you doing the right thing. You are one of the real good guys in the herp hobby and it really annoys me when someone tries to belittle your actions. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

> indicus wrote:
> Well put Neil,
> I'll take your advice....thankyou
> As for the adventures the last was a mission to say the least...
> ...




I will also be looking forward to any pics you might have Tremain. I certainly enjoyed the last ones you put up.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 31, 2005)

> I got my first reptile from Geckodan. I?d been saving for nearly a year and didn?t think I?d ever get enough money.
> 
> Geckodan gave me a gecko on this site. Since then my brother and I have got some beardies and mum?s gone mad and bought herself snakes. If Geckodan hadn?t given me a start, we?d probably still have no reps in the house.
> 
> I think this is a great thing to do and maybe one day I?ll be able to do the same thing and help another kid get started.



Nice post macka, it is great to see people acknowledging anyone who helped give them a start 
Oh yeah, how olds ya mum, I'm looking for a new missus  Joking mate, joking  ( just in case my missus reads this)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2005)

> Indicus,
> It's funny how good gestures by some always create bad by others, but the majority here can see what your intentions were, I am sure of that.


spot on neil


----------



## longtom (Jul 31, 2005)

great thing your doing tree lets hope people like you will always be out there willing to help up and comming young herps good on ya mate


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

hi my name is liam' i am 12yrs old and just love reptiles, my mum is on this site alot and she is the one that got me started in all animals, as i have grown up with everything you can think of,my mum worked for WIRES as i always had animals growing up learning to care for the sick and injured,but now that mum has snakes,turtles and what ever comes along my love has just grown stronger,i have learned alot about snakes and think i am ready for my own snake or two of course with the help of mum,i help take care of mums 8 snakes from little to big ones,from feeding and knowing when they are growing to sloth..i know i might be alittle young but i will take care of them and give them the time that they need and as i grow up they will with me.
thanks liam...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

Mums got 8 snakes, turtles and whatever comes along and cant get you one of your own for chrissy or birthday??????????????????


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

this is Liam's MUM, how dare you bag me,and how dare you make my son feel bad to have even post something on this thread..
SHAME ON YOU........


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

Settle down Tess, its a fair enough question.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*re Free*

Whats up lately sherms have a few beers and cheer up mate you seem down on the world a bit :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Im actually been happier over the last few weeks oldfella. I just thought its a bit rich to own over 10 reptiles then ask or apply for a freebie thats meant for someone that hasnt got any.


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

JUST FORGET MY SON EVER WROTE SOMETHING,HE IS A GREAT BOY AND DESERVES BETTER, AND NOT TO HAVE SOMEONE LIKE YOURSELF?????????


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

How old is your son tessgalts?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

/me hands out popcorn


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

12yrs,he had hopes of something special to happen,but as some people seem to think i must be a cheap mum not to get a snake for him...And to those people thanks for putting a downer on my day..


----------



## farmdog (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*



> /me hands out popcorn


u cant use that function on the webpage Sdaji


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

And no wonder people like indicus will probably not make offers like this publicly again because of this sort of drama it causes which is so trivial...a 12 year old keen on herps and has watched and helped their Mum with her own snakes has just as much reason to recieve a gift like this as it would be her own first herp which believe me wether people you live with have herps or not the ones that do want one of their own even moreso!!!

There seemed nothing like this when animals were given to admins etc!!!

So much for appreciation of someones kindness ,does it really matter who they go to when it's up to the giver to decide who the animals go to as they have.I was going to do somehing similar with a bluey and setup but am doing it in my home town instead getting kids into reptiles who's parents arn't too fond of snakes and even my 5 year old nephew now looks after his new bluey called Circus like a little champ...any enthusiasm from a young kid for herps is great to see and don't let the minority sway your thoughts otherwise tessgalts :wink:


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

/me pushes farmdog aside in her rush to reach up for the popcorn


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*re Free*

And again 8)


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

thankyou..that means alot..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*



tessgalts said:


> i think a diamond too, i have 3 young kids under the age of 9yrs, we just got 2 diamonds and they are great with the kids...


 Quoted directly from here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=181091&highlight=#181091

Is he 12 or nine????

I personally think you are playing on peoples genuine generosity with a scam sympathy story so you can get some freebies for yourself. SHAME ON YOU! As Derryn used to say SHAME SHAME SHAME!!! 

Or as Jamie and Adam would say.........BUSTED!!!


----------



## Brodie (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Personally, I cant see why you wouldnt give him a snake yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

My point exactly there Brodes!!! My point exactly. Let the freebies go to those that cant or dont have access to herps.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Just when you thought things have calm down........there's fireworks and justifiably too.

Hugsta pushes everyone out of the way to get the popcorn..........but it needs more salt.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

oh wow! I'm going to be busy tonight!

/me hands out the last of the popcorn and sends out for another sack of it, a bag of salt, a large tub of butter and fires up the popcorn machine.

What a weekend! :shock:


----------



## ether (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*



> tessgalts wrote:
> i think a diamond too, i have 3 young kids under the age of 9yrs, we just got 2 diamonds and they are great with the kids...
> Quoted directly from here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php? ... ht=#181091
> 
> ...



SNAP!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

arguing on the internet is a bit like the special olypmpics,


even if you win you are still retarded

i mean that in a nice way 

oh yeh, and save some popcorn


----------



## Brodie (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

If you want the salt, ur gonna have to come and get it big boy :O


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Ever tried popcorn with palm sugar ? Melt the palm sugar in a big frypan and saute the popcorn in it. Sets like Lollygobble Bliss Bombs.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Shermy has made a bit of a point here. Maybe Tess just made an error on the keyboard when she typed her sons name in as I am sure she wouldn't forget their ages.

Hey Sdaji, you wouldn't have a large coke would you, the extra salt is making me thirsty.....


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

just leave me alone.............stop trashing me..my kids give any animal love and care.he shares my snakes, i spose it is different when it doesn't came from me.and yes 9yr, he didnt think that some narrow minder people like your self would think he would have enough smarts..i am ashamed and will not let my son look at this site to see if he got a reply before school, because of the crap that some d---h---. has put on this thread..Grow up and get a happier life for yourself..i hope the monitors delete this from where my son wrote on this thread...


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

/me invites Wrasse to help prepare the popcorn.

Sounds like the official herp war spectators' caterer can learn a thing or two from you! :lol:


----------



## instar (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Thats pretzels huggy..."these pretzels are makin me thirsty" aka seinfeld :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: RE: re Free*



tessgalts said:


> just leave me alone.............stop trashing me..my kids give any animal love and care.he shares my snakes, i spose it is different when it doesn't came from me.and yes 9yr, he didnt think that some narrow minder people like your self would think he would have enough smarts..i am ashamed and will not let my son look at this site to see if he got a reply before school, because of the crap that some d---h---. has put on this thread..Grow up and get a happier life for yourself..i hope the monitors delete this from where my son wrote on this thread...



Nice try, no snake.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

Well are they ready yet wrasse, I want to try some lollie gobble popcorn bombs......


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

/me hands out beer and cigars


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 31, 2005)

i am getting a pair of darwin carpets i will tell my son he won them on this thread,because he dosent need to know how mean some people can be.thats thats, i hope you had your fun with me tonight,i'm a good person.evern if some people aren't.....


----------



## ad (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: RE: re Free*



Teamsherman said:


> Let the freebies go to those that cant or dont have access to herps.



Didnt someone get some free shinglebacks from a ballot and then sell them for $150each after 6 months?
Could of gone to some kid who's dad doesnt own a porsche maybe?


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

Oh, sorry, I passed them up to Sdaji's post box to hand out, it is his position after all...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: RE: re Free*



ad said:


> Teamsherman said:
> 
> 
> > Let the freebies go to those that cant or dont have access to herps.
> ...



hehehehe, nice one!!! I actually got a coastal free before the shingles too!!!! LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

Oh, and if i recall correctly, this freebie here had certain criteria. The ballots are open to anyone, i guess i was just twice lucky ay!!! LMAO


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

I like Cheese


----------



## ether (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*



> i hope you had your fun with me tonight,i'm a good person.evern if some people aren't.....



You try to tell us this when you have just helped your son lie to try scam a free snake.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

/me hands out Wrasse's amazing home made lolly gobble bliss bombs


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

They don't taste to good with the beer and cigars.....:-(


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: re Free*

/me hands huggy a glass of '67 port


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*re Free*

HaHa AD its the Revenge of the Nerds :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: re Free*



Sdaji said:


> /me hands huggy a glass of '67 port



Sdaji stumbles with the port, and with huggy calmly puffing on the cigar, ends up as a famous internet video clip star as seen in the other chit chat thread. 

Good night.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Aaaahhh, that's better. Nothing like a nice glass of port, I hope it was a nice old bottle of Para or Grandfathers.
Goes nicely with a big fat stogie...


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 31, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

Teamsherman wrote: 
Let the freebies go to those that cant or dont have access to herps. 


Didnt someone get some free shinglebacks from a ballot and then sell them for $150each after 6 months? 
Could of gone to some kid who's dad doesnt own a porsche maybe?

OK,now that really sux,i'm with you on this one ad...


----------



## 4unus (Jul 31, 2005)

tessgalts said:


> i am getting a pair of darwin carpets i will tell my son he won them on this thread,because he doesnt need to know how mean some people can be.thats thats, i hope you had your fun with me tonight,i'm a good person.evern if some people aren't.....



Sorry but why dont you just tell your son unfortnately he didnt win the snakes, alot of people were in for it to....Rather than go out and buy two snakes for him to make him think he has one.. What would you do if you entered him into an american holiday comp, pay for the holiday if he didnt win....i dont think so... 
Im sorry i dont mean to be offensive in any way but doesnt that make sense.

I helped my son buy his first snake, together we worked it out. 

/me squeezes in between huggie and sdaji to share popcorn and coke just to see how this is goona end.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Unus, can you pass the bottle of Port, my glass is empty........


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

*re Free*

pic a target of a kid and mother to put crap on what a bunch of woosseys :lol: led by a rabbit milk drinking vegetable and sherms that doesnt know which ways up or down :lol:


----------



## indicus (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

I was supposed to be gone buy now.....
Again another thread has been reduced to rubbish.....
The animals have been spoken for.....sorry to those that missed out.
Sherm, i'll ask nicely that you keep your comments to yourself inregards whether someone deserves these snakes; rightly or wrongly.....thats my 'decision', not yours!!!!.
PLEASE!!!!, try to keep in mind; CHILDREN, DO READ THIS SITE!!!!
We all lose it every now and again......You seem to lose it quite regularly!!!!
Mod's, i dont mind if you delete this thread.......


----------



## instar (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Free*



> Mod's, i dont mind if you delete this thread.......



Dont rely on Afro Indicus, hes very selective! Only moderates to suit himself. But dont worry itll be deleted


----------



## indicus (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Free*

just freaks me out.....why is everything, such a drama????.....unbelieveable :roll: :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: RE: re Free*



indicus said:


> just freaks me out.....why is everything, such a drama????.....unbelieveable :roll: :lol: .



So you dont mind people lieing and decieving to take advantage of obviously good people like yourself? I think all the generosity lately is great, great for the hobby, great for the winners, but someone comes along and blatantly lies to take advantage of the situation in my book just isnt right. 

And if i didnt do some scrapping around when i had a hunch that person may have well gotten themselves a free snake out of sympathy all the while rubbing their hands together and working out their next scam. Not right at all. 

In the business world i believe its called Fraud, a very chargeable offence. Why should it be looked at any different here? 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Linus (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree sherm. nice detective work mate.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 1, 2005)

> So you dont mind people lieing and decieving to take advantage of obviously good people like yourself? I think all the generosity lately is great, great for the hobby, great for the winners, but someone comes along and blatantly lies to take advantage of the situation in my book just isnt right.
> 
> And if i didnt do some scrapping around when i had a hunch that person may have well gotten themselves a free snake out of sympathy all the while rubbing their hands together and working out their next scam. Not right at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 1, 2005)

In fact if anyone here is a scammer it's you getting animals in a ballot and selling them for profit..did you do the same with the coastal as well???

Thread should be deleted not just locked as it stinks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

I was actually speaking well of indicus and his generosity Browns. 

Maybe you should read her post browns, and all the other posts she has put in before that. 

Frankly its not my snake/snakes or my onus to decide who gets it/them, i just personally think it should go to an honest person. And lieing to achieve personal gain is fraud browns. Whether you or anyone else likes it or not that is plainly the case here. 

It might be an insult to tess, but the initial post of her thinking we would believe it was an insult to everyone here. The plain truth is there in text, why is it so hard to believe browns?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> In fact if anyone here is a scammer it's you getting animals in a ballot and selling them for profit..did you do the same with the coastal as well???
> 
> Thread should be deleted not just locked as it stinks!



I got 1, i say again 1 shingle in the ballot, which i then sold legally with all relevant paper work along with 2 other shingles i had aswell. I didnt make any profit on that shingle as i didnt want to because it was karma for the person recieving it. He paid for the 2 that i paid for and got the ballot one free. And the price for the other 2 was cheaper than i paid for them and the shipping for me to originally recieve them.

And yes, i also was lucky enough to win a coastal too, but i have kept him and will be breeding from him in the years to come. 

Dont try and pull the ballot on this one browns, its nothing at all similar to the situation at hand. 

Frankly im over it, im just glad i have brought to the attention of other herpers alike to be always on their toes.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 1, 2005)

I know you were speaking well of indicus in your last post but quite obviously offended and i believe insulted him.

These days i still tend to give people the benefit of of doubt and i'm guessing you'd have come up with something else negative even if the kid ws 9,13 or otherwise.I do agree it is wrong to have lied about the age and tessgalts explained why....cut her some slack!!!Getting a reptile of your own from someone else other than your parents who already have herps and can even afford to buy more but the kid doesn't i believe he/she fitted the criteria perfectly.

Haven't read all her posts but i'm guessing it has to do with buying and selling animals,which,has to do with money which is something you've been quite scrupulous about yourself selling ballot animals for profit or did all the cash go back into your herps?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> Haven't read all her posts but i'm guessing it has to do with buying and selling animals,which,has to do with money which is something you've been quite scrupulous about yourself selling ballot animals for profit or did all the cash go back into your herps?



Again, you failed to read the text of a post. I just explained about the ballot animals. (if you were typing this when i posted then disregard it, if not have another read dude)

I dont want to argue with you Browns. But i will defend my posts and post the truth of how it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> i'm guessing you'd have come up with something else negative even if the kid ws 9,13 or otherwise.



No, thats not true Browns.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes i was typing the other reply and didn't see yours and thankyou for clearing that up...i was under the impression that this was not the case ,sorry mate.I don't want to argue either and again will still give benefit of the doubt and as you say everyone can read and make up their own minds,it still doesn't even bloody matter as the animals went to the very first person in a few posts and this crap is still going on..over and outahere!


----------



## Jay (Aug 1, 2005)

Lets say he did sell the shingleback for $150 (which im siding with sherms story anyways). In 6 months the lizard would have required food, heating, and substrate changes (if non reuseable material was used). Regardless of where the lizard came from, money was still spent on it and he has all the right to reimburse himself by selling it off (once again i do side with sherms story). 
Personally I think saying your 12 when your 9 is wrong. If people dont want a youngin keeping their snake than they have that right to choose based on their own opinion.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't see why you think it's so blatantly obvious she lied Sherm, I don't think so at all. I may be naive or whatever you want to call me but I choose to see the good in people before they show me the bad. I think you were clutching at straws a little there to assume she's a lying evil deceitful woman! :lol:


----------



## Nome (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not on anyone's side here, it's not any of my business.

I was thinking though, if sherm did get his shingleback for free, kept it for 6 months, then sold it legally, what's the problem? It's his business whether he makes a profit or not, it was well in his rights to do so. And how is that any different from certain collectors wild collecting, keeping for 3 months, then selling the animal for $1000+? There seems to be enough people defending those people.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 1, 2005)

> Regardless of where the lizard came from, money was still spent on it and he has all the right to reimburse himself by selling it off



I think the only time you should be charging people for what you spent on an animal is when they've bought it from you but asked you to keep it for a short time for whatever reason (waiting for a licence, enclosure, etc). I haven't kept shinglebacks but you'd think that $150 is a lot to spend on food for one lizard over 6 months! I could be wrong and I'm not saying that's what Sherm did cos I never saw and really don't care lol


----------



## Jay (Aug 1, 2005)

> I think the only time you should be charging people for what you spent on an animal is when they've bought it from you but asked you to keep it for a short time for whatever reason (waiting for a licence, enclosure, etc). I haven't kept shinglebacks but you'd think that $150 is a lot to spend on food for one lizard over 6 months! I could be wrong and I'm not saying that's what Sherm did cos I never saw and really don't care lol



Tru tru, though was just a half-assed 'what if' .lol. I believe him on the freeness of it all.


----------

